
How to split equity among founders - solarengineer
https://blog.ycombinator.com/splitting-equity-among-founders/
======
jimnotgym
Reminds me of the Joel Spolsky classic
[https://gist.github.com/isaacsanders/1653078](https://gist.github.com/isaacsanders/1653078)

